# [New Zealand NR] Aneurin Hunt - Skewb average 6.71



## tx789 (Jun 21, 2015)

Quite good for me. An Annoying +2 those.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

Errr why don't you embed the video?

Edit: glad to see you actually bothered to do it.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice! Do you use advanced?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nice! Do you use advanced?



I know only intermediate.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

tx789 said:


> I know only intermediate.


I guess that shows how good you can get with it. Gj!


----------

